# skymouflage



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

REMEMBER THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY? BUSTED! FIND A HOT SPOT BUT NO COVER? SPEND MORE TIME TRYING TO HIDE THAN HUNTING ? STILL THINKING THE SAME OLD WAY? STILL USING GROUND CAMO IN A TREE STAND? NOW YA DON'T HAVE TO, I PROMISE THIS CAMO WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU THINK.ALL YOU NEED IS A TREE, MAKES MORE SENCE THAN ANYTHING OUT THERE FOR THE BOW HUNTER,FOR MORE INFO. E-MAIL ME, [email protected]


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

Is there actually blue in it or is that white?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

No it's actually blue...I saw a few people walking around the ATA show in it....It's a smart Idea when you really think about it.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

huh, that's interesting.

i've not seen that marketed anywhere, so how'd you get it?


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Is there a Cloudy Skymouflage?


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

Xiisign said:


> Is there a Cloudy Skymouflage?


lol thats pretty funny ......on serious not this stuff does look pretty good


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

I asked because of the issue with UV brightners, which apparently deer see as blue, which is one color they can see. 

Regardless this still isn't and end all camo for treestands because some people like to blend in with the trunk, not the branches. What does it look like with the garment in front of the trunk?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

do you have a website?I'd like more info


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

No, is their a blue realtree? two years ago I found out my camo dosn't look anything like a tree top no wonder I had been busted so many times in the 30 yrs I've been hunting one thing was missing blue, this camo works better than anything I've ever used, two seasons of field testing taught me the color of the sky dosn't matter they are very comfortable with blue because they can see it, think optical illusion we make the simple things very complicated. look at it from a logical standpoint.


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

AMEN Brother bowmanhunter


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Lester Charlton said:


> AMEN Brother bowmanhunter


how do I get more info????


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*Skymo on a cloudy day*

What does your camo look like?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I really like this stuff. When you get bigger sizes send me a message:wink:


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Been thinking about this concept for some years now.


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

Lester Charlton said:


> REMEMBER THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY? BUSTED! FIND A HOT SPOT BUT NO COVER? SPEND MORE TIME TRYING TO HIDE THAN HUNTING ? STILL THINKING THE SAME OLD WAY? STILL USING GROUND CAMO IN A TREE STAND? NOW YA DON'T HAVE TO, I PROMISE THIS CAMO WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU THINK.ALL YOU NEED IS A TREE, MAKES MORE SENCE THAN ANYTHING OUT THERE FOR THE BOW HUNTER,FOR MORE INFO. E-MAIL ME, [email protected]


Check out my skymo hunting videos on you tube.


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*Skymo*

Hey Folks...

I have used most of the camo patterns out there and I am convinced this new SKYMO pattern is what we have ALL been looking for!!! At first, I was somewhat skeptical but when you are on the ground looking up through the tree limbs, what do you see??? 

You see ALOT of blue skyline, branches and leaves and that is EXACTLY what you see in this camo pattern. I got a complete set of this product and I have some unbelievable photos taken from the ground and me in the treestand and it is EXTREMELY difficult to "pick me out" amongst the natural cover.

You owe it to yourself to at least check out the website and see for yourself... I now have COMPLETE confidence in my ability to remain undetected by ANY game animal I am hunting.


&nb sp; &nb sp; Bud Fields
&nb sp; &nb sp; Outdoor Columnist


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Except I don't hunt from tree limbs, I hunt from the trunk. Deer see blue...plain and simple. For the most part, in the fall, there's no blue in the sky...it's mostly gray, cloudy and overcast. 

If you were going on the Vertigo and had it as white then I'd consider it. The green would had to be ditched as well.


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*wrong*

Well Doc for some reason I think your stuck where a lot of deer hunters are, if it's produced by a multi million dollar corporation it's got to work but I guess my 30yrs of bow hunting two yrs of research all the trouble and money to copyright and trademark it and the meat in my freezer just ain't enough for some, read my blog (The debate goes on),it explains the whole theary behind skymo and what maks it so deadly, regardless of the cloud cover the sky almost always has a blue cast to it, the bottom line is what makes skymo so effective is that deer can see it,optical allusion man thanks for your comment.


----------



## Southern_Iowa (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the theory behind the camo is excellent and it looks like a great product to me. 

I see others talking about the sky not being blue in the fall, correct me if I am wrong but aren't deer color blind? See in shades of white, gray, black correct???? If so there is no way IMO that a deer can tell the difference between a light gray sky color or a light blue sky color???

JMO


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I wear ASAT...not a fan of the multi-million dollar companies...they've pretty much monopolized the market. 

Back to the fact that they can see it, good camos fool a deer by messing up their depth perception because they have nothing to focus on. Thus they kind of see right through you. If they can see it, they can focus on it. 

I am a fan of the conflicting contrasts...lights and darks...the blue just doesn't do it.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I wear ASAT...not a fan of the multi-million dollar companies...they've pretty much monopolized the market.
> 
> Back to the fact that they can see it, good camos fool a deer by messing up their depth perception because they have nothing to focus on. Thus they kind of see right through you. If they can see it, they can focus on it.
> 
> I am a fan of the conflicting contrasts...lights and darks...the blue just doesn't do it.



Before you discount it I would suggest you try it. As many have stated yes blue is the one color that deer can see. Knowing this if a deer is looking at the sky, no matter if it's a cloudy day or a bright sunny day the one color a deer will see is the Blue of the sky...everything else becomes shades of black and gray. With this pattern the deer see's the blue which blends with the blue they would see when viewing the sky, the green and brown in the pattern becomes varying shades of gray/black. This is what creates a depth perception issue for the deer. If you take black and white photos of most camo up in trees all you see is black. There is nothing that will break up or create a confusing pattern for a deer. I will admit the Asat is one of the better camo's out there but when it comes to treetop hunting Skymo WILL out perform most of your top of the line gear. Nowhere is it said that this camo is perfect for every hunting situation but if you're hunting 20 ft up no matter standing against a trunk or surrounded by the tree top the thing a deer is going to see when it looks UP at you is still the tops of the trees.


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*color blind or not*



Southern_Iowa said:


> I think the theory behind the camo is excellent and it looks like a great product to me.
> 
> I see others talking about the sky not being blue in the fall, correct me if I am wrong but aren't deer color blind? See in shades of white, gray, black correct???? If so there is no way IMO that a deer can tell the difference between a light gray sky color or a light blue sky color???
> 
> JMO


 if your camo has the same colors and the same pattern you see when looking up in the trees how in the world can a deer see anything else other than what it has always seen? in the sky or on cloth it's the same come on guys quit being so closed minded, I can't under stand why such a simple concept is so hard to grasp, good question Iowa.


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*Your Right*



goofy2788 said:


> Before you discount it I would suggest you try it. As many have stated yes blue is the one color that deer can see. Knowing this if a deer is looking at the sky, no matter if it's a cloudy day or a bright sunny day the one color a deer will see is the Blue of the sky...everything else becomes shades of black and gray. With this pattern the deer see's the blue which blends with the blue they would see when viewing the sky, the green and brown in the pattern becomes varying shades of gray/black. This is what creates a depth perception issue for the deer. If you take black and white photos of most camo up in trees all you see is black. There is nothing that will break up or create a confusing pattern for a deer. I will admit the Asat is one of the better camo's out there but when it comes to treetop hunting Skymo WILL out perform most of your top of the line gear. Nowhere is it said that this camo is perfect for every hunting situation but if you're hunting 20 ft up no matter standing against a trunk or surrounded by the tree top the thing a deer is going to see when it looks UP at you is still the tops of the trees.


correct goofy, I've been bow hunting for 30 yrs and one big thing I have learned is hard work and experience trumps science every time.


----------



## Lester Charlton (Sep 4, 2008)

*price*



Lester Charlton said:


> REMEMBER THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY? BUSTED! FIND A HOT SPOT BUT NO COVER? SPEND MORE TIME TRYING TO HIDE THAN HUNTING ? STILL THINKING THE SAME OLD WAY? STILL USING GROUND CAMO IN A TREE STAND? NOW YA DON'T HAVE TO, I PROMISE THIS CAMO WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU THINK.ALL YOU NEED IS A TREE, MAKES MORE SENCE THAN ANYTHING OUT THERE FOR THE BOW HUNTER,FOR MORE INFO. E-MAIL ME, [email protected]


Send me an e-mail and I will give you my web site 
$30.00 each jacket or pants $60.00 a set will mix sizes, no shipping charge


----------

